# 2nd Vaccinations "Canigen"



## Milo291016 (Dec 28, 2016)

Hi we've bought a puppy from up north and trying to book him in for his 2nd vaccinations but unfortunately can't find a veterinary that uses the brand "Canigen". Have been advised that we can start again with another brand but that means it will set him back in terms of being able to take him out socialising etc. We live in kent, I'm prepared to travel 1.5hrs, any advise much appreciated.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Milo291016 said:


> Hi we've bought a puppy from up north and trying to book him in for his 2nd vaccinations but unfortunately can't find a veterinary that uses the brand "Canigen". Have been advised that we can start again with another brand but that means it will set him back in terms of being able to take him out socialising etc. We live in kent, I'm prepared to travel 1.5hrs, any advise much appreciated.


Oh dear, this is one of the downsides to having purchased a puppy already vaccinated, I do not know why some breeders do this (unless this is an older pup which has been "run on"?)

You can still take your dog out either in your arms or in a sling or in a pushchair to habituate him to sights, sounds and people and animals etc

FWIW my pups are put on the ground at 7 weeks and are not vaccinated until a couple of weeks after.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I know of a vet in Colchester that uses Canigen vaccines, but may be too far?


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Canigen & Nobivac are the same vaccine I believe. Made in the same factory but with different labelling.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Could your vet not order in Canigen for your pup if it's already started the course? Our local vets don't use it routinely, but have one or two doses to hand for this purpose


----------



## Milo291016 (Dec 28, 2016)

Thank you all for your lovely prompt replies! I've just come off the phone form a veterinary in Faversham which is just 20 min down the rd from where we live. All booked in for tomorrow


----------



## Milo291016 (Dec 28, 2016)

smokeybear said:


> Oh dear, this is one of the downsides to having purchased a puppy already vaccinated, I do not know why some breeders do this (unless this is an older pup which has been "run on"?)
> 
> You can still take your dog out either in your arms or in a sling or in a pushchair to habituate him to sights, sounds and people and animals etc
> 
> FWIW my pups are put on the ground at 7 weeks and are not vaccinated until a couple of weeks after.


Hi, 
Milo's 8 weeks, we've taken him out in the pushchair down the lane where we live. He was nervous to begin with but soon settled & enjoyed the ride ;-)


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Found this on another forum....



> Hi Sharon
> 
> Help is at hand!
> 
> ...


----------



## Milo291016 (Dec 28, 2016)

BlackadderUK said:


> Found this on another forum....


Hi Sharon

Help is at hand!

I can hereby guarantee absolutely that Canigen dog vaccine is exactly the same as Nobivac - just a different label. If you have any trouble in this regard please ask your consulting vet to contact us at 01359 243243.

Best regards

Chris Taylor BVSc MRCVS
Technical Director, Virbac Limited
Tel: 01359 243 243
Fax: 01359 243 200 [/quote][/QUOTE]

Thank you so much for all your help! I have managed to find a veterinary that stocks the brand "Canigen" All booked in for tomorrow ;-)


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2016)

Milo291016 said:


> Hi Sharon
> 
> Help is at hand!
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thank you so much for all your help! I have managed to find a veterinary that stocks the brand "Canigen" All booked in for tomorrow ;-)[/QUOTE]

Not wise to put phone numbers on a forum.


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

danielled said:


> Not wise to put phone numbers on a forum.


It's Virbac UKs phone number available on their website.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Tyton said:


> Could your vet not order in Canigen for your pup if it's already started the course? Our local vets don't use it routinely, but have one or two doses to hand for this purpose


If you can get them - they usually come in packs containing several doses and it isn't always cost effective to buy a whole packet of they won't be used.


----------

